# What kind of Serra?



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm still not sure what exactly this Serra-species is.
I have this species for one year now and I first thougt of Compressus and then Rhombeus and then
Sanchezi.
This member Feefa has exactly the same as me, and in that topic he was identified as 1a and 1b of the unidentified species. The locality is Peru and length is 4-5 inch now.
Maybe he looks the same as the one from Feefa and he turns out to be different? So I really dont know about this one.
For the moment he is in a divided tank with a Manny, but soon they will be separated.
Sorry for the bad pics.

Could you help me with this one Frank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

You can see the bars in some pics that would lead me to believe it's a compressus. However, it looks like one of those mixed breed serras. I don't think it's sanchezi b/c the belly scutes look pretty uniform.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

As I was told by Frank its a compressus complex form
which means it is an undescribed species that has not yet been identified exactly

They are great looking fish though and will get the blue hue and sparkle to them like a blue diamond when they get older


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Feefa said:


> As I was told by Frank its a compressus complex form
> which means it is an undescribed species that has not yet been identified exactly
> 
> They are great looking fish though and will get the blue hue and sparkle to them like a blue diamond when they get older


Oke, thanx!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice fish and nice red eyes at such a small size.


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Perfect timing for this thread. I was gonna post a question of my own. This is my little guy:










I purchased him as a "black piranha" and the Latin name under it at the store was, in fact, Serrasalmus rhombeus. But, the more and more I look at S. Compressus, the more I think that I was mislead.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

z0ne said:


> Perfect timing for this thread. I was gonna post a question of my own. This is my little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can make a new thread in this section if you want instead of posting in someone else thread but either way we will need a better flank shot of the P to see if it has baring or not.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

z0ne said:


> Perfect timing for this thread. I was gonna post a question of my own. This is my little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a clear flank (side) shot and create a new topic...most likely S. sanchezi based on what I see in that pic.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

FrankP said:


> I'm still not sure what exactly this Serra-species is.
> I have this species for one year now and I first thougt of Compressus and then Rhombeus and then
> Sanchezi.
> This member Feefa has exactly the same as me, and in that topic he was identified as 1a and 1b of the unidentified species. The locality is Peru and length is 4-5 inch now.
> ...


black diamond compressus


----------

